# Upgrade Problem [SOLVED]

## rpil

Today, I' ve downloaded the kernel sources for 2.6.31-r10 (I have 2.6.31-r6).  After following the known procedure

```
$ eselect kernel list
```

```

$ eselect kernel set 3
```

```

$ cd /usr/src/linux/ 

$ make menuconfig
```

I gave

```
make && make_modules install install
```

but the result was:

```
DEPMOD  2.6.31-gentoo-r10

sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 arch/x86/boot/bzImage \

      System.map "/boot"

cat: write error: No space left on device

make[1]: *** [install] Error 1

make: *** [install] Error 2

```

Can't find free space in /boot?

I erased 2.6.30-r8 files, but still the same. How can I make bigger my /boot and finish the installation/upgrade of my new kernel?

My df -h:

```
gentoo drphibes # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3             229G  101G  117G  47% /

udev                   10M  168K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda1              31M   31M     0 100% /boot

shm                   502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm

gentoo drphibes # 
```

Last edited by rpil on Wed Feb 24, 2010 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dr.Willy

Unless you have like ... 6 kernel images on /boot you shouldn't run out of space ... so

```
ls -lh /boot
```

plz

----------

## rpil

```
gentoo drphibes # ls -lh /boot

total 11M

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.0M Nov 28 11:40 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    1 Oct 25 15:47 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0K Nov 28 13:27 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.3M Nov 28 13:27 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.8M Nov 28 11:40 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

drwx------ 2 root root  12K Oct 25 15:13 lost+found

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Feb 23 20:42 vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.6M Oct 26 15:48 vmlinuz-new

gentoo drphibes # 

```

So?  :Confused: 

----------

## rpil

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.31-gentoo-r6)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

This is my /boot/grub/grub.conf right now.

----------

## Dont Panic

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1              31M   31M     0 100% /boot 

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo drphibes # ls -lh /boot
> 
> total 11M 

 

Well, 31M is kind of small for a boot partition.  But, as you say, something isn't adding up right here.

Your df says that 31M is occupied, but your ls is only showing 11M of files.

What kind of file system do you have on /boot?

Is there something laying around the lost+found or grub directory (maybe a 'du /boot' might provide insight)?

My /boot/grub directory is only 500K.

----------

## kukibl

I guess /boot is ext2 or ext3 and problem is probably caused by inode number. There are already topics with similar problems on forums. It's probably the best to backup /boot, then reformat it with proper options and restore it's content.

Give us the output of:

```
$ df -i
```

----------

## rpil

My df -i

```
drphibes@gentoo ~ $ df -i

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

/dev/sda3            15228928  688984 14539944    5% /

udev                  128423    2386  126037    2% /dev

/dev/sda1               8032      58    7974    1% /boot

shm                   128423       1  128422    1% /dev/shm

drphibes@gentoo ~ $ 

```

Last edited by rpil on Tue Feb 23, 2010 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rpil

And my du /boot:

```
gentoo drphibes # du /boot    

12   /boot/lost+found

447   /boot/grub

6   /boot/.Trash-0/info

19434   /boot/.Trash-0/files

19441   /boot/.Trash-0

30701   /boot

gentoo drphibes # 
```

----------

## kukibl

Now it's quite obvious... Extra baggage is caused by .Trash-0 directory and it's contents. I guess this should be safe (check the contents first of course):

```
# rm -fr /boot/.Trash-0/files/*
```

----------

## rpil

It contains the previous kernel's files! That's why is so big.

So, I erase it!

----------

## rpil

```
gentoo drphibes # du /boot

12   /boot/lost+found

447   /boot/grub

6   /boot/.Trash-0/info

1   /boot/.Trash-0/files

8   /boot/.Trash-0

11268   /boot

gentoo drphibes # 
```

Do you think it's ok now?

----------

## kukibl

Well yeah, you have ~19 MB of free space left on boot.  :Wink: 

----------

## rpil

Thanks, kukibl!  :Wink: 

----------

